# POD - Sleeve print on long shirts / hoodies



## tal215 (Jan 28, 2018)

POD - Sleeve print on long shirts / hoodies
preferably that integrates with shopify

like on that picture :








thnx


----------



## square_criticism (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi did you find anything? I'm interested too. Thx


----------

